# [SOLVED] spooler subsystem app has stopped working



## sky-river (Apr 12, 2009)

trying to print pdf (adobe 9.1); had run complete Norton scan (no virusus) and Regcure (had fixed problems).

Printers are there, drivers are correct, nothing has changed with drivers/printers. 

suspect RegCure might have done something, or 9.1 adobe? 

Have tried restarting through services.msc (restart); looked at dependencies and see a 'fax' (I have no fax connected to the system, however do see a fax under my printers, and wonder if that is just standard MSFT?);

have looked at msconfig, and see print spooler running, then when try to print, cannot print, and it stops the print service spooler. 

Suggestions for fixing this?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: spooler subsystem app has stopped working*

hi you could try this Run Services Management Console (type* services.msc* in Start Search or
Run Dialog box)
and look for Services name *Print Spooler*
Change its start up type to *Automatic *and click on *start *button


----------



## sky-river (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: spooler subsystem app has stopped working*

I tried that first, still not the solution. Thank you for answering though, any other thoughts to make it 'stick'? I tried uninstalling Adobe, that isn't it. it has something to do with a setting, maybe in a reg key? I have no idea.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: spooler subsystem app has stopped working*

hi there are a few things that may cause this problem one could be norton being over zealous please post the make and model of your printer it may help


----------



## sky-river (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: spooler subsystem app has stopped working*

I have multiple printers that are used when I am attached to a network in one location, but the printer attached right now is HP1020, with current drive, just a quick inexpensive printer that has had no problems. I uninstalled and reinstalled adobe pdf, tried with previous version, and then went back to 9.1 (current).

However, I can't print anything at all, not from word, not from anything....attaching the printer and turning it on will case the print spooler to stop. I can restart it, but it just keeps going inthis cycle. do you think if I do it multiple times it will quit doing it? hmmmm. wish I knew. the dependencies having a fax in the box bothers me. I have no fax on this system, and don't know if that is just something that MSFT puts in there?


----------



## samanderson (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: spooler subsystem app has stopped working*



sky-river said:


> trying to print pdf (adobe 9.1); had run complete Norton scan (no virusus) and Regcure (had fixed problems).
> 
> Printers are there, drivers are correct, nothing has changed with drivers/printers.
> 
> ...


Solution: 1: Create restore point.
2: Take registry backup.
3: Turn off Lexmark print service
..............................
Click Start, right-click My Computer, and then click Manage.
Expand Services and Applications, and then click Services.
In the details pane, right-click LexBce Server, and then click Properties.
On the General tab in the Startup type list, click Disabled.
Under Service status, click Stop, and then click OK.
Right-click the Print Spooler service, and then click Start (if it is stopped).
Exit Computer Management.

Start computer in safe mode. Now delete spool printer and driver files
......................................................................
C:\Windows\System32\Spool\Printers
C:\Windows\System32\Spool\Drivers\w32x86

Start Registry Editor.
......................

Locate and expand the following registry key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Environments\Windows NT x86
View the list of subkeys (subfolders). There should only be the following subkeys: 
Drivers
Print Processors
If there are any subkeys other than the subkeys that are listed in step 2, follow these steps: 
On the File menu, click Export.
In the File Name box, type the name that you want to use for this key, such as WindowsNTx86regkey, and then click Save.

Edit the registry
.................

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Environments\Windows NT x86 registry key to restore the key if you experience any issues after you complete this procedure.
Delete all the subkeys other than the subkeys that are listed in step 2. To do this, right-click each subkey that is not on the list, and then click Delete. Click Yes when you are prompted to confirm the deletion

Remove registry entries for printer drivers.
...........................................

Locate and then expand the following registry key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Environments\Windows NT x86\Drivers
The registry entries for the printer drivers that are installed on the computer are stored in the Version-x subkey or subkeys, where x is a number (typically 2 or 3).
Export the Version-x subkey or subkeys. To do this, follow these steps: 
On the File menu, click Export.
In the File Name box, type the name that you want to use for this key, such as print driver, and then click Save.
Expand the Version-x subkey or subkeys, and then delete the printer driver entries. To do this, right-click each printer driver subkey, and then click Delete. Click Yes when you are prompted to confirm the deletion.

Remove registry entries for default print monitors.
..................................................
Locate and then expand the following registry key: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors
View the list of subkeys. There should only be the following subkeys for the default print monitors: 
BJ Language Monitor
Local Port
PJL Language Monitor
Standard TCP/IP Port
USB Monitor
If there are any subkeys other than the subkeys that are listed in step 1, follow these steps: 
On the File menu, click Export.
In the File Name box, type the name that you want to use for this key, such as MonitorsRegkey, and then click Save. 

NoteYou can use this backup of the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors registry key to restore the key if you experience any issues after you complete this procedure.
Delete all the subkeys other than the subkeys that are listed in step 2. To do this, right-click each subkey that is not on the list, and then click Delete. Click Yes when you are prompted to confirm the deletion.
Exit Registry Editor.
If you have a printer attached to the computer, disconnect the printer cable from the computer, and then restart the computer.

verify that the print spooler service is running
...............................................
Click Start, right-click My Computer, and then click Manage.
Expand Services and Applications, and then click Services.
In the details pane, right-click the Print Spooler service, and then click Start (if it is stopped).
Exit Computer Management.

Add a printer and print a test page.


----------



## sky-river (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: spooler subsystem app has stopped working*

Thank you, I will try this last post.


----------



## sky-river (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: spooler subsystem app has stopped working*

Thanks to everyone, the printer is printing again. Appreciate the help...don't know why it happened in the first place, that is still bothering me, but since it is fixed now, thanks to your help, I will move on.


----------



## cyberjf (May 12, 2009)

I have been having this same problem. I have already followed the steps posted above. This solved the problem for 1 day - now it is back at it again.

Any other solutions?

This problem started when I added a computer to my network.


----------



## cyberjf (May 12, 2009)

Any help on this?


----------

